# MAC counter, Bobbi Brown Counter, CCO haul



## cetati (Nov 23, 2008)

Yet another haul.. freakin', Specktra is bad for me! some of these might be repeated f/ my last haul because I forgot what I posted.

MAC counter: 
- Warm Pigments set. 
- Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed AND Miss Dynamite
- Some eye make up remover. 
- Dollymix blush which I'm lovin'

CCO-type store in Alhambra
- Beige-ing Shadestick to use as a base sometimes. 
- Dazzle lash... get to try it out in the brown shade for 10 bucks, not bad. 
- Lash 36
- A smallish train case to go back and forth between college and home with.. it definitely doesn't come close to holding my whole stash, but it's not like I use my whole stash every day. It's just the basics. 

Bobbi Brown:
- The new shimmer brick in Copper Diamond.. my first! I like it.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow great haul!
Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 23, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## joyca (Nov 23, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 23, 2008)

enjoy it! great haul


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 23, 2008)

nice haul!!! I can't believe the CCO already has the dazzle lash


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

great haul! Enjoy =)


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 23, 2008)

enjoy your goodies!


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 25, 2008)

I was just looking at BB's Shimmerbricks. Have fun!!


----------

